# external cephalic version on different day of delivery



## tmerickson (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a pt that the provider did two different versions on, several days prior to the actual delivery. CPT says that 59412 is coded on date of delivery in addition to the delivery codes. So, what code do i use for the versions on the other two dates of service???


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

tmerickson said:


> I have a pt that the provider did two different versions on, several days prior to the actual delivery. CPT says that 59412 is coded on date of delivery in addition to the delivery codes. So, what code do i use for the versions on the other two dates of service???



I don't see where CPT restricts 59412 to the date of delivery?  I have always used this code for external version regardless of the date it was done...and usually it is done at some point prior to the delivery date.  The note in the CPT book just means that if you do the external version and the patient delivers on the same day, you can bill both codes.  It can be done with or without the use of drugs to stop contractions.


----------



## tmerickson (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you Arlene! In the cpt coding companion, it states that 59412 is not usually billed by itself, but with a delivery code. So I guess I was just overthinking it.


----------

